# Hungarian books/courses



## InsaneBoarder234

Hi there, English is my native language but I'm interested in learning Hungarian. I intend to do so off of my own back as opposed to searching for a college course as I'm currently studying anyway and I'm also about to start doing an evening course in German language (not to mention how difficult it may be to find a Hungarian language course). A friend has already directed me to a post here that has a couple of links to online courses, but I wanted to ask if anyone has bought and can recommend any books/cds on Hungarian language?

Thanks.


----------



## vput

Teach Yourself Hungarian, Colloquial Hungarian and Assimil's Hungarian with Ease are the usual suspects for self-instruction in English. Any one of these courses should be OK for a beginner, but I know that some people prefer one of these courses over the other two, so it's hard to recommend just one.

If you still insist on getting a course with books and CDs, then you could also pay a few hundred dollars for a hard copy of FSI's Hungarian Basic Course (2 volumes, 48 CDs). However I recommend that you'd run a search on Google and consider the free, online version of the FSI course and just look at the .pdfs and .mp3s to see if they'd be suitable for your studies. FSI's course is in the public-domain in the USA since it was produced by the US State Department so it seems OK for people to distribute it for free or a few hundred dollars.


----------



## Ahmed Al Saady

InsaneBoarder234 said:


> Hi there, English is my native language but I'm interested in learning Hungarian. I intend to do so off of my own back as opposed to searching for a college course as I'm currently studying anyway and I'm also about to start doing an evening course in German language (not to mention how difficult it may be to find a Hungarian language course). A friend has already directed me to a post here that has a couple of links to online courses, but I wanted to ask if anyone has bought and can recommend any books/cds on Hungarian language?
> 
> Hi, *InsaneBoarder2!
> I hope everything's alright.
> May you kindly tell me how to say "Your eyes shimmer as if the Moon dwells within them" in Hungarian language, please?*
> Thank you very much


----------

